

Past nuclear explosions can help detect art forgeries - mhb
http://www.theartnewspaper.com/article.asp?id=7971

======
daniel-cussen
Testing for isotopes can have limitations. What if the forger gets hold of
pre-war paint, or purifies paint personally, or forged the painting before
atomic testing? I don't know how viable or common these methods are, but they
could make this testing process less useful in the future. Of course,
identifying fakes between 1945 and 2008 is still an awesome contribution.

